# anyone here go to personal protection classes



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

was just wondering after civil work if the decoy acts non threatening submissssive passive to your dog how does your dog react ? 


as soon as a decoy puts down the stick and takes down his threat act and doesnt make eye contact my girl will be okay with him and neutral may even sniff him and alllow him to be around her and not even care if he touches her this is work with no equipment no slleev no nothing just a man and a stick but if he gets threatening and trys to attack she will nail him if he abortss attack and backs out she is cool with him, by attack i dont mean make contact with her or even touch her it can be eye contact or any kidn of threatening act dont even have to touch her. 

is thiss common with pp dogs? means sshe is very stable and will fight only when the person wants it? defensive not offensive


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

This falls under how majority of the dogs i have owned in the past that were PPD's have been trained and how my new girl will be trained. You should be able to approach the dog and pet the dog, talk to me shake hands anything non violent without as much as a flinched from the dog. If you give the command to attack an aggressor she should, but if you recall him or her (even if the dog was to actually have attacked the aggressor) they should have enough composure for that aggressor to walk up and pet the dog like nothing happened. The dog should attack only when prompted, stop when prompted and be balanced enough to remain calm afterwards. 
I have had one dog that was like this but would still attack even though he was not directed too. The dog was a rottie my uncle was walking him ( jake) a man basically jumped my uncle, my uncle didnt know the attack command, my uncle was always around jake played with him all the time, My uncle was on the ground jake put himself between my uncle and the attacker poised to strike but didnt growl or show teeth as my uncle recalled. but when the man lunged at my uncle again to attack him, jake returned the favor and tore up his leg, hands and arms pretty badly. There is no telling what the intent of the attacker was he had a knife on him when the cops searched him before they arrested him. We had 2 rotties at the time, Jake and Sasha were mine and were at my grandpas car shop all the time with us.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

attacks happen by suprise u will go into shock or terror that is why mosst ppd will work without a command well as long as u are bonded to them that is 


when decoy threaten my dog i am starting to use a command but command or not sshe will sstill fight an advancing threat she doesnt know the command yet it will take her a month or so to understand its meaning for now she just relys on instinct.
\\

i think in her eyes if i am wrong say so but she sees a man who threatens her she may think "ok so u wanna fight lets fight" but when he backss out acts passive she may think ok so u dont want to fight you are okay then 

i could be wrong though


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Im confused, what exactly are you asking?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

wil in pp training if it was common for trainers to let the decoy pet the dog after training


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh ok, Im not sure, plenty of people should chime in here with some better answers for you. IMO, I would think they would let them as it would show wether the dog knows the difference in the intentions of the agressor.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

pets4life said:


> attacks happen by suprise u will go into shock or terror that is why mosst ppd will work without a command well as long as u are bonded to them that is
> 
> 
> when decoy threaten my dog i am starting to use a command but command or not sshe will sstill fight an advancing threat she doesnt know the command yet it will take her a month or so to understand its meaning for now she just relys on instinct.
> ...


I agree with you. In my opinion after commanded to attack or they attack on their own in your defense and the threat is not a threat anymore They should have the balance to be approached. Give me a few ill link a video from a trainer whos style I really like.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

Please note I am not a trainer I havent been around the block with the GSD breed. I grew up raising Brittany's, Australian cattle dogs, and other working dogs. The instinct to protect their loved ones and be a vital part of the family transcends to other breeds that normally are not known to be an aggressive protection dog. 

I happened across this trainers youtube channel and webpage through a friend of mine a police k9 handler. I like alot of the things they are doing to train their dogs and their handlers. Anywho heres the links I wanted to share. and I would also love anyone elses opinions. Sorry to the OP if Im cluttering your thread I will start another. But this video seems to be inline with your original post.

YouTube - k91dogtraining's Channel

http://youtu.be/Jb0cxrawMXc


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

overactor are u going to start pp training wsith your current gsds also? gonna look at that link right now.


the classes i am in now uses prey as the reward it is pure personal protection no cross training in sport that a lot of trainers do which i kinda like cause it makes it more fun for the dog but my pp trainer says that will get in the way of training.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the links overactor yeah they are exactly what my topic is about! 

i love the act the decoys put on when they are playing the "bad man" part rofl 

but that mal took too much agitation if someone acted like that my dog will go off but i want to keep it that way i dont want my girl to be a muppet but the mal was probably trained like that for a special purpose/reason. Might be going into areass where people are loud and yelling a lot.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

I do plan on training her for PP. Im personally not interested in schutzhund. A few of my friends do it and after talking to them the manner in which the Schutzhund dogs attack may not be what I want. The same friend is the k9 officer who gave me these links.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my pp trainer uses a tug as reward for the dogs to bite he doesnt use a normal sleeve only kind of sleeve he uses is the hidden sleeve not ssure how common that is in pp

my dog has done both normal and hidden sleeve b4 i got her so either way is okay with me


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

The protection dogs I have trained, it is entirely up to the owner. Unless you are talking strictly schutzhund, where control is a very high concern and the ability to prove the dog is calm and approachable to some degree. However, even a good schutzhund dog stays at attention with bark and hold when the threat subsides. 

If you want your dog at a higher alert level even after the attack subsides you can train for that. You may also be at an early stage in the dogs development? as the dog develops they will add more difficult tasks and scenarios for the dog to be mindful of.

Example: One owner I trained with wanted his dogs to act aggressive when someone approached his pick-up truck, so every week we trained that scenario. 

I on the other hand had my dog untethered in my truck and never wanted to encourage that response so we left that out of my dog's training.


----------

